# Who has the largest CDT?



## mobtech (May 16, 2014)

Largest, giant, biggest, whatever you want to say. Who has the largest CDT? I highly doubt I have the largest one, but I am always interested.
Sherman is about 13" front to back of shell and 18-20 lbs.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 16, 2014)

I've got three pretty big females. It's too late in the day today, but tomorrow I'll get their pictures and weigh and measure them for this thread.


----------



## dmmj (May 16, 2014)

I have always been told size matters not, looks like I have been lied to.
Impressive lookin CDT.


----------



## bouaboua (May 16, 2014)

HOLY torts!!!!


----------



## Jacqui (May 16, 2014)

I do! I do!! .... ummm wait, I don't have a big DT.  I did want to comment on the facial expression it looks like you caught in that picture. Wonderful!


----------



## Team Gomberg (May 16, 2014)

Luke Skywalker here is a WC adult male. He is also 13" and about 15lbs. He has been putting on weight since his amputation last year.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 17, 2014)

I was able to get two of mine, but the third, the one with the neat green eyes, is way back inside their house. I'll try to get her later.

I have Pokey, who came to me earlier this week from Washington State. She weighs 13lbs and is 12.5" SCL





and then there's Skinny Minnie. I had to keep her up this past winter because she wasn't eating and she had lost a lot of weight. She's still skinny enough to make me worried about her, however she has started to eat again and hopefully she'll snap out of it. She weighs 14lbs and is 13"SCL:


----------



## Yvonne G (May 17, 2014)

This is Green Eyes. She weighs 14lbs and is 12.5" SCL:





And here she is beside Mi-Shell, an average sized desert tortoise:


----------



## Nancy C (Jul 24, 2014)

Agatha is about 15"? There's a ruler beside her in this photo. I thought she was Sulcata because of her size, but I have been told she looks like a CDT.


----------



## ascott (Jul 25, 2014)

> but I have been told she looks like a_* CDT.*_



Absolutely, DT.


----------



## Grady1968 (Sep 10, 2014)

Nice shots


----------



## Laura (Sep 11, 2014)

I recently heard the biggest one known is 17 inches.. ukn how true that is..


----------



## IE_Blondie (Sep 28, 2014)

Mine is least 50 years old but our vet thinks he could be older like 70+ years old. Henry, mine DT weighs about 19.5 lbs and is 17 inches.


----------



## motero (Sep 28, 2014)

I love this picture linked in the third post.  http://www.tortoiseforum.org/threads/maximum-size-for-desert-tortoise.87037/#post-811625


----------

